# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ابل سوفت ويير(Apple Products Software) تحديثات :  اخر اصدار برنامج iTools 2013 Build 0922

## lsanlmakhfi

برنامج جميل تحكم في الايفون والايبود بكل سهولة  
                  1- عمل نسخة احتياطية ( باك أب ) للتطبيقات وحفظها على الكمبيوتر ، وهذي ميزه غير موجودة بالايتونز ، تفيد كثير للي يبون يسوون ريستور ولاودهم يفقدون اي برنامج
2-استرجاع التطبيقات الى جهاز الايفون او الايباد في حالة الحذف او الريستور
3- التحكم في تثبيت وإلغاء التثبيت للتطبيقات بواسطة البرنامج
4- تصفح ملفات الايفون ، والتي من خلالها تستطيع تثبيت ملفات التعريب لأي برنامج قمت بتعريبه
5- عمل باك اب للصور والفيدوهات والكتب والملاحظات وسجل الأسماء والخ
6- امكانيه نقل الصور ومقاطع الصوت والفيديو من الكمبيوتر إلى الايفون والعكس
7- تصدير واستيراد الملاحظات والرسائل وسجل الأسماء بصيغة CSV
8- حفظ ملف الشاش لإصدار الايفون تفيد في حالة العودة من إصدار أحدث إلى أقدم ( تتوفر هالميزة فقط في النسخة الصينيه للبرنامج )
9- رفع وتثبيت البرامج المكركه ( لأصحاب الجليبريك )
10- تصوير فيديو لشاشة الايفون لعمل الشروحات ( لنسخة الويندوز فقط )
11- امكانيه حفظ الملفات في هاردسك خارجي بداخل برنامج iTools
12- تحميل التطبيقات من متجر ابل لكن واجهة المتجر صينية
13- تحميل الكتب بأي صيغة الى الايفون
14-استعادة الباك أب من ( الايتونز )
15- عمل تحديث للتطبيقات Update                  
16 خاصية جديدة اتصال عبر الويفي بدون كابل       
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## bouhelal

بارك الله فيك على المجهود الرائع

----------


## yassin55

متابعه ممتازه حبيبى 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## wisamco

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## امير الصمت

شكرا لك اخى الحبيب على الموضوع

----------


## TIGER_GSM

بارك الله فيك  
+
تم تتبيت

----------


## amchebek

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك...

----------


## waleed1400

*بارك الله فيك* :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## waleed1400

الرابط لا يعمل

----------


## mohamed73

> الرابط لا يعمل

 تم اصلاح الرابط اخي

----------


## bouhelal

> الرابط لا يعمل

 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## TIGER_GSM

> الرابط لا يعمل

 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## lsanlmakhfi

اخي الاصدارات الاخيرة ليست فيها خاصية الويفي اذا اردت الاصدار الاخير تفضل  
                                                     حمل      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## new-gsm

بارك الله فيك على المجهود الرائع

----------


## kimrocco

chokran lak , ramadan kareem

----------

